# Colombo Florabase



## L_Plates (13 Oct 2011)

Hello all, i have just planted my shrimp tank and the substrate is Colombo Florabase.

I have read that this substrate leaches ammonia, and also i have read that it does not.

Can anyone tell me from experience if it does or does not leach ammonia.

I am trying to figure out when its safe to order my shrimp 

Thanks in advance, LP


----------



## Nelson (13 Oct 2011)

Yes,it does.


----------



## nayr88 (13 Oct 2011)

I never knew that. Good for cycling the tank though


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Oct 2011)

it does, i have used it in 2 tanks now and stocked almost straight away with Cherries and had no deaths.


----------

